# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в OpenOffice.org

## ALEX(XX)

*07 июня, 2010*

*Программа*: OpenOffice.org версии до 3.2.1 

Опасность: *Средняя* 

*Описание*: 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю произвести неавторизованное изменение данных и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в реализации TLS протокола при обработке повторных переговоров сессии. Удаленный пользователь может произвести спуфинг атаку. Подробное описание уязвимости:
www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/387421.php 

2. Уязвимость существует при просмотре python кода через IDE скриптинг. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*URL производителя:* www.openoffice.org 

*Решение*: Установите последнюю версию 3.2.1 с сайта производителя.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Smanteend

Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю обойти некоторые ограничения безопасности.Уязвимость существует из-за того, что Web сервер некорректно выполняет ASP код, содержащийся в файле с несколькими расширениями, разделенными символом ";". Злоумышленник может загрузить файл например, "file.asp;.jpg" через приложение, которое ограничивает загрузку файлов только на основании расширения файла и выполнить произвольный ASP код на системе.

----------

